# ALGIERS | Metro



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

*metro and trammay algiers*

Following the demographic explosion of the town of Algiers, a subway was considered as of the end of the Seventies. Work began in 1983, but was slowed down because of financial difficulties and of the insecurity in the Nineties. The premièrSuite with the demographic explosion of the town of Algiers, a subway was considered as of the end of the Seventies. Work began in 1983, but was slowed down because of financial difficulties and of the insecurity in the Nineties. The first phase of the line 1 “Haï el Badr” - “Tafourah Large post office”, 9 km, 10 stations, currently in construction, could be put in service at the end of 2008 or 2009. The end of the tunnel for the Inhabitants of Algiers thus seems close. 










The construction of the subway became for the State a great challenge of infrastructure like the new air terminal of Algiers and the East-West motorway, also 20 years projects. In 2001, a German company and a Frenchwoman, in partnership with Cosider, took again construction. The building site was started again at the summer 2003: a bearing market realization of a single lot of 4,5 km tunnel (garden of Tests until Haï El Badr) was entrusted to Gamma, a grouping algéro-German (Cosider, Dywidag and Infrafer), to realize in 30 months. Currently approximately two thousand people work for the subway. Since work of civil engineering advance good train and finish in 2006 for phase 1. Company Subway of Algiers (EMA), in charge of the realization of the subway, entrusted the realization of the equipment of the line to the grouping made up of the French companies Siemens Transportation Systems and Vinci Construction - Great Projects as of the Spanish company CIF which will provide the travelling material (14 trains of 6 cars), near to that of Madrid and Rome. The contract signed in January 2006 relates to an amount of 380 million euros. Alstom had obtained auparavent a contract of electrification of the ways. 
The installation of the rails is scheduled for November 2006 and the first car would arrive to Algiers in December 2007 
















































Finally the total cost of the first phase of line 1 rises to 77 billion dinars, engineering civil and equipment included/understood, is nearly 900 million euros. A first startup is announced for the end of 2008. The exploitation of the subway should be entrusted to a tested company, probably in the form of a mandate of management. Three extensions of line 1 are envisaged by 2010: of “Tafourah” towards “place of the Martyrs”, of “Haï El Badr” in direction of “El Harrach” and “Aïn Naâdja”. When the totality of line 1 of the subway is operational, the subway will accomodate nearly 150.000 travellers per day, will comprise 16 stations, and 14 km will be long. It will be then a great puff of air for the town of Algiers and its inhabitants. 









of another lines are considered by 2020 









In complement of the subway, the construction of the tram has to begin in 2006 that of the regional networks express train (Algiers Algiers-thenia-airport) has it to begin in November 2005 










first line of the trammay of Algiers 









the oran cities, constantine, setif and annaba will also have to them trammay in 2009


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The metro trains are very similar to new Barcelona and Rome series, made by CAF.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

^^ The regional express trains apparently look like CAF DMU's as well. :yes:


----------



## chico_pastor (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice looking trains =)


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

Spain will provide 14 similar subway trains has that of Barcelona by the Spanish group Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrorriles (CIF). The group of French construction, Vinci, German Siemens, and Spanish company CIF, had, should it be pointed out, signed at the beginning of the year a 2006 contract of 380 million euros for the realization of the first subway line of Algiers. Of a length of 9km, the first phase of this line will include/understand 10 stations connecting Haï El Badr to Tafourah-Large Post office. It will be equipped with 20km of ways, 14 oars, installations with high voltage and systems of indication, 23 escalators, a central center of order. The subway of Algiers would have, according to persons in charge's for the sector, operational being in 2008. In a first stage, the subway should transport at the peak hour 18.000 to 20.000 travellers with 100.000 travellers per day. With the future extensions envisaged on 8,5 kilometers, 250.000 travellers will use the subway daily. The introduction of this building site from now on is registered with the row of the priorities defined in the five-year plan (2004-2009) of economic growth, equipped with a total envelope of 54 billion dollars. It should be stressed that the fields of the transports rail-bound and urban, suburban trains and road network are the gravitational sectors for the Spanish operators. In 2005, and within the framework of the modernization of the rail Algeria, the Spanish government granted to Algeria a credit of an amount of 102,1 million euros to finance the acquisition of 17 diesel trains, within the framework of the FAD. Of a capacity of 340 sitted places each one, these trains can reach the maximum speed of 160km/heure. “Algeria is a priority country for the marketing policy of Spain, since it belongs to the 9 countries being reproduced on the list of the markets in high potential and that it has a specific plan of promotion of the trade and bilateral investments”, underlines one.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

The tunnel of the subway of Algiers opened its doors yesterday for an inspection carried out by the Minister for Transport. The press was invited there in order to note, in the presence of the various directors of projects, the progress report of the building site. The convoy started of Haï el Badr, crossed the tunnel in its totality while marking stops in certain stations in order to take stock, to finish with the terminus, namely the station Tafourah- Large-Station. Work, which had begun in 1983, and which had been stopped because of financial difficulties and of the insecurity in the Nineties, goes today “good train”. Engineering the civil part of the first phase of the line 1 “Haï el Badr” - “Tafourah, Large-Station”, entrusted to the grouping Gamma and which counts 9 km, 10 stations, are finally completed. The French company Vinci Construction, in charge of the preparing of the subway of Algiers, realized, in one of the visited stations, two samples of coating, one out of ceramics, the other out of enamelled iron. These two proposals with the choice were presented at Mr. Maghlaoui with who will return the final decision. The representatives of this company insisted on the reliability and the resistance of these materials since, according to the forecasts, 40.000 travellers will press the floor of these galleries in peak hour. The interval of time between each passage of train planned for 2008 is of 3mn 20s. In the long term, it will be tiny room of half. Line 1 will count 14 oars including 2 in reserve. Each oar is of a capacity of 1.200 travellers. Two extensions of this same line are envisaged by 2010: of “Tafourah” towards the “place of the Martyrs”, of “Haï el Badr” in direction of “El Harrach” and “Aïn Naâdja”. Thus, according to Mr. Hadbi, director of the infrastructures, “the installation of the rails is scheduled for January 2007, their setting in tension will be done in December of the same year. The reception of the first car of the 72 waited will take place in March 2008. The first tests will be thus possible as of next June so that the subway of Algiers is operational at at the end of 2008”. This project is only one shutter of the program of urban transport intended to unchoke the capital and which envisages also the realization of a tram, in particular to serve Is of Algiers, the construction of other cable cars as well as the rehabilitation of those already existing and a reorganization of the urban public transport. In addition, we learned that a study was entrusted to the School fine arts to propose the decoration of three stations, namely Tafourah-Large Post office, Shot and the Garden of Tests. At the time of the crossing of the tunnel, we noticed that the work of decoration already started. Certain workmen apparently could not prevent “tagger” the walls of the tunnel which will see, hope for it soon, its end.

source :liberte-algerie.com


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like a fantastic project. :yes:


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

here the future regional train of Algiers: 
an order was already made for its train that it are in the construction industry, much lives of workman in the entourage of Algiers to come there to work the regional current of train are thus old and except catches of lalgerois of standard the buses which are always filled! this building site and really welcome for the inhabitant of roughly of the capital. 
the government has aprouver the extension of line 1 of the subway of Algiers which will thus extend from the place of May 1 at the town of el pre harrach of Algiers.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

new photographs of the joists of the higher subway of Algiers


----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

Looks like an awesome project.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow, so the project came to a hault for several years, then? I'm glad this major North African city has resumed its subway project, along with the regional one.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

within two months will know who will be in charge oof the new subway algiers 
france and spain have bigest chance to be in charge 
my bet it will be french who will get contract


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

http://urbanrail.net/af/alg-line-1-map.jpg


http://sousou582.skyblog.com/ (some picture )


http://wall2807.skyblog.com/7.html ( some picture)


the subway will be working in 2008


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

haha i heard that whole project was gone failliet?


----------



## awangmamat (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice system. What's the length of the line? Future alignments, etc?


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

That's a good project. Now that you have the money you should built some infrastructure!


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

*algier subway*

i invite you to come next years in algiers to see it with yours eyes :banana: 



madao said:


> haha i heard that whole project was gone failliet?


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.newpressphoto.com/Newpress/newpress.php


go litle down and click when you see ( metro project ) 

or can see it here

http://www.newpressphoto.com/Newpress/banque/Economie/nouvellepage01.htm


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

another map futur subway algiers


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160839


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396171


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

icosium said:


> the freanch company RATP WILL management off algiers subway
> open end 2008 or begining 2009
> 
> in the summer they will finish all station after
> will star technical essay before to go public


I know, my response was a tongue-in-cheek one, hence the . 

The development looks to be steaming along really well and if the stations look anything like their new Parisian counterparts they'll be nothing but impressive!


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

when i read i knew that is tongue in 
but the diging job was done by algeria company 95/100 workers are algerian in the project 
personaly i hope the interior subway station will have an algerian decoration not a french ,neither english chinesse or else 
like the new airoport algiers the vip interior is decor off arabo-mauresque style 
:banana:


Svartmetall said:


> I know, my response was a tongue-in-cheek one, hence the .
> 
> The development looks to be steaming along really well and if the stations look anything like their new Parisian counterparts they'll be nothing but impressive!


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

(under essay, can do transfer ) it will be used for subway ,bus ,tramway in telecabine in algiers


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

real iamge algiers subway (algeria tv)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/metro++alger/video/x5afmk_metro-dalger_music


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

map first line


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Will any part of the line be above-ground?


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

yeah some part will be above the ground :nuts:



dwdwone said:


> Will any part of the line be above-ground?


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

another map first line (first part- second part line 1 )


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

french minister visiting subway project


----------



## Sergu (Jul 8, 2005)

Fantastic project and work, congratulations to Algiers, the reduction of consumption of oil is always very good.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that the same train used by Copenhagen, but with drivers?


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ianto (May 21, 2008)

Ad Icosium: Great photos, thanx for importing such information and pics! Glad to see the metro growing!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

mr.x said:


> Is that the same train used by Copenhagen, but with drivers?


Not at all. This model of train is used in Rome and Barcelone.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

subway web site (under construction)

http://metroalger-dz.com/


----------



## Dziggy (Dec 13, 2005)

great! this is very very nice


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

What sections of the line will be above ground?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

icosium said:


>


I like! It's the top-right portion of the first image that catches my eye, all that space!


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent updates mate, keep it up! 

The trainsets look very impressive indeed.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slashcruise (Jan 21, 2008)

Good to see Algeria joining the MRTS club and one of the couple in the whole of Africa....


----------



## khammous (Nov 1, 2008)

good work


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

Good luck Algiers. Subway is a big time improvement of the transport network. kay:
Taking in to consideration size of the city it is high time to built some rapid urban heavy rail.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

already under construction check algeria railways 



Petr said:


> Good luck Algiers. Subway is a big time improvement of the transport network. kay:
> Taking in to consideration size of the city it is high time to built some rapid urban heavy rail.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

^^
I know. I meant that this line should be in service as fast as possible, because it must be strongly needed for the city of Algiers size. Entire system, not one line, is most probably indispensable.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

maintenance station


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

decembre 2008


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

officail visit (transport departement )


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

the gated subway entrances are smart!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

icosium said:


>


^^I like the trains!
kay:
When is the metro opening?
:?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*ALGERIA | Algiers Subway (U.C - Opening in 2009)*

*ALGIERS METRO*

The first metro line in Algiers, Algeria, is to be built under the leadership of Siemens Transportation Systems France. The Siemens-led consortium includes the two companies Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles S.A. (CAF) and Vinci Construction. The metro operator Entreprise Métro d’Alger (EMA) has given the consortium the order to construct the first section of Line 1 for a total value of EUR 380 million. The Siemens share amounts to approximately EUR 145 million. As consortium leader Siemens Transportation Systems France is responsible for the overall project management, the control and signaling systems, telecommunications, power supply, ticketing, tracks and control center equipment. The Spanish company CAF will supply the 14 metro trains, each of which consisting of six cars. The French company Vinci Construction Grand Projets will build the metro stations, install the tunnel ventilation and erect the administration building and depot. The first section of the metro line in Algiers will run mainly underground, will be nine kilometers long and will have ten stops. Extensions are already being planned.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

There is already a thread for the Algiers metro.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

in the summer 


abdeka you can post here and add picture thank you



Bitxofo said:


> ^^I like the trains!
> kay:
> When is the metro opening?
> :?


----------



## ruslan33 (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing progress Algiers. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Akenadom (Nov 15, 2008)

Good!! kay:kay:


----------



## GaBo_CR (Oct 20, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers subway's second train delivered by Spain


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Great news for Africa!!!, I like that metro for Algiers


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't see any catenary or third rail. Is this metro electric?


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

Brice said:


> I don't see any catenary or third rail. Is this metro electric?


There's 3rd rail:


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Ah d'accord.

It looks very high tech.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

Can you please clarify when it is expected to open?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Yappofloyd said:


> Can you please clarify when it is expected to open?


It is planified for the beginning of 2010.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

The metro proejct cost just € 200m? That;s hard to believe.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

siamu maharaj said:


> The metro proejct cost just € 200m? That;s hard to believe.


The project of the first line cost € 1.2 billion.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When will Algiers metro opened for public?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> By the way, is Algiers now renamed to Jazair?


The Arabic name of Algiers is _al-Jazā’ir_, or _Dzayer_ in Algerian dialect. The name in French is _Alger_.

I'm pretty sure that I answered this question before. :bash:


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> When will Algiers metro opened for public?


by the end of this year (hopefuly  )


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers subway system honoured on national holiday*










On July 5, 2009, on the occasion of the national holiday in Algeria, a train travelled the entire length of the Algiers subway line from Tafourah Grande station in the northern part of the city to Haï El Badr in the south. Travelling on board the train were Algeria’s Minister of Transportation, Amar Tou, the Secretary General of the Government, and the President of the FLN (Front de Libération nationale) as well as about 30 journalists and 100 invited guests.

This initial run from one end of the Algiers subway system to the other is a highly symbolic event at a point in the project when all civil engineering and architectural installation tasks have been completed and the implementation of electromechanical systems is well under way.

The ten stations of Line 1, developed by VINCI Construction Grands Projets in partnership with Siemens Transportation Systems and CAF, will help relieve road traffic. Travelling at a speed of 70 km per hour, the subway system will operate from 5 AM to 11 PM and carry 41,000 passengers per hour, or 150 million per year.

See the Algiers subway system website : www.metroalger-dz.com

In the foreground from left to right : Amar Tou, minister of Transportation, Abdelaziz Belkhadem, minister of State, advisor to the President, Abdelouahab Maza, director of Subway system, Entreprise métro d'Alger










http://www.vinci-construction-projets.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The stations are already visible on google, map & panoramio. :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

very nice algiers , you're writing history on the african continent :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

garcia.calavera said:


> very nice algiers , you're writing history on the african continent :cheers:


Thanks garcia.calavera.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Great developments, congratulations.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Metsada said:


> Great developments, congratulations.


Thanks Metsada.


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Metro line extension @ Bachdjerah*

By DorianDr




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=14


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

I love it! I can also barely believe how Algeria is managing to realise so many megaprojects at once; Metro, Tramway and Highway. It goes to show the rest of Africa and the world what is possible!!
I hope Cairo and Algiers can be linked by highways and high speed rail in the next decade or two, so that we can visit each other with ease!


----------



## eskandarany (Oct 15, 2008)

also I can't seem to find a thread on the R.E.R. is it still only a proposal? even if so is there a thread?


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

thank you 

we all hope that day will come, highways and railways are a big step for the economic developement of the region.

the RER already exists, there's no thread but you can find some pics and news in the general Algerian railway thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453090 :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Metro Expo', Algiers















http://www.algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*L1B Metro extension, Hai el Badr - El Harrach*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

From RATP Dev.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Line 1, extension B Hai el Badr-El Harrach, update May 2010




























By DorianDr
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=19


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hay El Badr - El Harrach extension


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

It is already finished! When will the regular service start?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

arctic_carlos said:


> It is already finished! When will the regular service start?


Expected for 2011.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

A general view of a station of the newly built subway on May 31, 2008, in Algiers. AFP PHOTO/FAYEZ NURELDINE


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

cool metro it is the same than Barcelona!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

some of these stations have been complete since May 2008, but they still haven't started revenue service; what are they waiting for?


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> some of these stations have been complete since May 2008, but they still haven't started revenue service; what are they waiting for?


Automatization of the system....it will be like the L14 of Paris. 










trains are already automated, they will install automatic doors.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

YorkTown said:


> trains are already automated, it no longer fail to install automatic doors.


:?


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> :?


the subway will be equipped with the automation system Trainguard MT CBTC from Siemens.



> ...._Trainguard MT CBTC équipera aussi la toute nouvelle ligne du métro d'Alger. Dans sa version driverless (sans conducteur),_ ....


https://www.swe.siemens.com/france/...tomatismes/aide/Pages/trainguard_mt_cbtc.aspx

The translated text



> ....Trainguard MT CBTC also equip the new metro line in Algiers. In its driverless version (without driver)....


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

YorkTown said:


> Automatization of the system....it will be like the L14 of Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure yorktown ? 

I know that they will install automatic doors (Trainguard MT CBTC of siemens) but I don't know if this is the cause of the delay ?


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

abdeka said:


> Are you sure yorktown ?
> 
> I know that they will install automatic doors (Trainguard MT CBTC of siemens) but I don't know if this is the cause of the delay ?


That what i think, I have a friend who worked at the Algiers subway, he told me that the trains are automatic and can operate without drivers. They chose this type of rowing with a view to installing the system Trainguard MT CBTC.
Over several newspapers and Siemens have announced they will install this system....wait and see


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

YorkTown said:


> That what i think,* I have a friend who worked at the Algiers subway, he told me that the trains are automatic and can operate without drivers*. They chose this type of rowing with a view to installing the system Trainguard MT CBTC.
> Over several newspapers and Siemens have announced they will install this system....wait and see


Ok! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

why didn't they just get cheaper technology, hire drivers and open the subway two years ago?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Isek said:


> Subway lines crossing and connecting slum-like areas are somehow so surreal. Maybe this sounds evil but i really like the style when two completely different worlds are close to each other.


That's really poetic. ^^

But these are not really slums but illegal constructions that are planned to be destructed.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

^^

The difference between such kind of informal settlement and slums may be fluent. Maybe it is even dependent on your environment where you rose what you consider as slum. What is really interesting on Algier is its topography. Very hilly!


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Has the metro opened yet?


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> Has the metro opened yet?


Not yet.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> Has the metro opened yet?


The metro will definitely open in October for the 1st line.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

well done


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ALGIERS (APS) - Information day on the subway of Algiers (El Hamma station).

































































APS Photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hamma Station

By skimo and aghiles, SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Les fusillés station

By over_down2


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

What is this line with black dots? BRT? Tram? 








Do you maybe have another picture with this map on it?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> What is this line with black dots? BRT? Tram?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tram.


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

some pictures of Tafourah station




























http://www.facebook.com/pages/METRO-DALGER/208366835882875


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Continue....




























http://www.facebook.com/pages/METRO-DALGER/208366835882875


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Continue...




























http://www.facebook.com/pages/METRO-DALGER/208366835882875


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

September 8, 2011 - Launch of non-commercial functions

Algiers Metro Facebook


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

it looks a lot like Cairo's metro,is been constructed by the same company? Algiers' is more modern though. CONGRATS


----------



## Phevos (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations Algiers


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

Opening in two weeks.

*"Mer et Soleil"* , *"Tafourah"* and *"Haï el Badr"* stations


Kameel02 said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=80



*"Amirouche"* station:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't see how or why this line would not be successful.
Algier is a big dense and congestioned metropolis, this metro will ease the commute for many people.
I think that this line will be a victim of its success and will suffer of serious overcrowding.


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

*Haï el Badr station (the only one above ground)*


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

*"Les fusillés" station*

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

*"Tafourah" station*



















]









*La dame du métro* :lol:


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*SSCA*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

great thanks


----------



## Budd Mafersa (Jun 7, 2011)

As I've told you lot before, those photos look all great. I'm glad you've got this modern sort of transport now (along with the tram and so on), it'll be quite useful.


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Fire simulation*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img4092x.jpg/]













*SSCA*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*SSCA*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Métro d'Alger, Algiers subway par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


Métro d'Alger, Algiers subway par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with a funicular "mini metro" for Aligiers? It was announced in 2009 but I haven't seen anything else about it.

Also, are these trains driverless as originally planned?


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

dwdwone said:


> Is anyone familiar with a funicular "mini metro" for Aligiers? It was announced in 2009 but I haven't seen anything else about it.
> 
> Also, are these trains driverless as originally planned?




Sorry, no news about the funicular of Algiers.

About the subway, indeed the trains are made to be used driverless. However, there are still drivers for the moment...don't know why :dunno:. Maybe they will remove the drivers later and it is only the beginning (only two months since the opening)...


----------



## Hugues75 (Dec 6, 2007)

(Mystake)


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*2.4 million passengers use Algiers metro since its inauguration*



> ALGIERS- More than 2.4 million passengers have used Algiers underground metro since its inauguration on November 1st, said Wednesday Pascal Garret, the general manager of RATP El Djazair, the firm running the Algiers metro.


Source : aps.dz


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Haï El Badr-El Harrach civil engineering work to be completed in April*



> ALGIERS- The civil engineering works of the extension of Algiers Subway between Hai El Badr and El Harrach should be completed next April, said on Monday a source close to the Metro Enterprise Algiers (EMA).


APS


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Works on Hai EL Badr - EL Harrach metro line.




































































































Amar Ghoul


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

Extension B - Essais Techniques
Station Bach Djerrah Tennis - Niveau Quai :


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

Extension B - Essais Tecniques
Station El Harrach Centre - Salle des billets :




























Station El Harrach Centre - Salle des billets - Escaliers mécaniques :










Station El Harrach Centre - Salle des billets - Ascenseur :


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

*projet du métro aérien*


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

*station Harrach Centre*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't understand from these pictures, is extension is opened now or still in testing?


----------



## b2ooo (Mar 11, 2011)

Still in testing, opening on july 2015.


----------



## Garantita (Aug 29, 2014)

It would be great to have an aquarium-style tube for the train when it crosses the river.


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

*El Harrach Centre - Aéroport HB | 9 km | Under Construction*


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is Line 3 the same as the airport line? The airport line seems to be an extension of Line 1.


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

ALGIERS | Metro - Lot 2 : Ain Naadja - Baraki | 6 km | Under Construction


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

ALGIERS | Metro - Ligne 1 | 10 + 1,7 + 4 + 3,6 = 19,3 km | #UC 
> La Grande Poste - Hai El Badr
> extension A : La Grande Poste - Place des Martyrs
> extension B : Hai El Badr - El Harrach Centre
> extension C : Hai El Badr - Ain Naadja

ALGIERS | Metro - Lot 1 : El Harrach Centre - Aéroport HB | 9 km | #UC 


ALGIERS | Metro - Lot 2 : Ain Naadja - Baraki | 6 km | #UC 


ALGIERS | Metro - Lot 3 | 8 + 6 + 8 = 22 km | Proposed 
> Place des Martyrs - Chevalley
> extension Chevalley - Ouled Fayet
> extension Chevalley - Draria


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Algiers Metro includes one line with ten stations.


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Source from here


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Perhaps Algiers is the only city, which has opened both metro and tram in same year. I never heard such anywhere. It means Algiers really thinks about the well of its citizens, to live under an eco-freindlly environment. Hats off to Algiers.

It has many similarities with my city Kolkata – mostly underground, only one route, third rail. Etc. The blue & white colour of stocks has some similarities with my city’s tram colour. It also honours Missionaries of Charity. It is good that atlast it is runnding after starting construction 30 years ago. Interchange with tram & suburban rail is also a sign of modernism. Currently it is the only African city which has both tram & metro.


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

yes only African city which has both tram & metro


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^What about Cairo?


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Cairo has both tram and metro...I think...


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Cairo has both tram and metro...I think...


Yes, Cairo has metro since 1987 and trams since the late 1890's. The Heliopolis tram, which is still in use, opened in 1908.

The german page about trams in Cairo is much more complete than the page in english : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straßenbahn_Kairo


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

old poor tram and metro i guess algerian tram and metro like europe


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

egypt have no mony to build new ligne or buy new tram or metro algeria now have 3 tram ligne in 3 city algeris oran constantine and in5 other city under Construction and metro will build in oran city


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Grande Poste - Martyr's pl. extension works*

Martyr's pl. station

Mar 3, 2015 | Algiers, Algeria 



> *With a length of 144 m and a width approaching 23 m, the* *"**Place des Martyrs*" *metro station* *boasts some very impressive dimensions*. *In addition, the entire* *1.7* *km* *long* *extension* *of the Algiers* *metro* *system* *runs under* *historic ground*. *For this* *project, an international team of* *PERI* *engineers* *designed* *economically optimized* *tunnel* *formwork solutions*, *tailored to meet the varying requirements.*
> 
> The northernmost, but also most central as well as closest-located point to the harbour area, of the extensive metro expansion measures is the "Place des Martyrs" station. The arch-shaped stop is 144 m long and 23 m wide – and will be one of the largest subway stations in the world after completion. The construction project is part of the ambitious infrastructure development plan designed to expand the current almost 9 km long, single-line metro network in the Algerian capital to a total of 55 km in length and featuring three lines over the next 10 years. The modern metro system will help to reduce the daily traffic jams and increase the mobility of the city´s residents. With a population of more than 3 million inhabitants, Algiers is also the most important transport hub in Algeria.
> *
> ...


peri.com


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very interesting technological description of this huge worksite under the historical part of Alger.


----------



## mouadh25 (Oct 16, 2013)

Works ongoing on the extension to el Harach


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Harrach Centre - HB International Airport | 9,5 km*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aïn Naadja - Baraki | 6 km*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hai El Badr - El Harrach Centre*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Grande Poste - Martyr's Square*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *THE THREE MOBILE OPERATORS EXTEND THEIR NETWORKS INSIDE THE ALGIERS METRO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leconews.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New metro extension between Hai El Badr and El Harrach Centre stations will open on 4 July:
http://www.elmoudjahid.com/fr/actualites/79290


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Great progress! :cheer:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Grande Poste - Martyrs square*



> _Ali Boumendjel station_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Haï El Badr - El Harrach Downtown*



> _Bachdjarah Tennis station_


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Haï El Badr - Aïn Naadja*



> _Les Ateliers station_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krim (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Krim (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Will this be the only open air metro station?


----------



## ComradeFrana (Jul 14, 2013)

dwdwone said:


> Will this be the only open air metro station?


No, Haï El Badr station (the current line 1 terminus) is also ground-level.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^What about Ateliers station - is it overground?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^What about Ateliers station - is it overground?


I guess yes... ?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Station just before portal. Thanks for pics


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Wasn't there supposed to be a funicular subway being built in Algiers as well?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a funicular subway being built in Algiers as well?


Yes. But the project is on standby since 2 or 3 years now.

The aerial metro project is more advanced (Algiers Metro Line 3)

ALGIERS | Aerial Metro | Chevalley - Haï El Badr | 15,2 km | Proposed



b2ooo said:


> Durée des travaux : 42 mois (3 ans et demi)
> 
> Des captures de la présentation de Cosider :


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New metro extension to El Harrach Centre is now opened:
http://www.algerie-focus.com/blog/2...us-grand-et-un-stade-5-juillet-flambant-neuf/
http://www.radioalgerie.dz/news/fr/article/20150704/45681.html


----------



## b2ooo (Mar 11, 2011)

05/07/2015/


----------



## Krim (Apr 10, 2011)

The four new station! i'am amazed by the finition quality. I hope a great extention of the metro in Algier


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Superbe et bravo!


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## b2ooo (Mar 11, 2011)

There is some mistakes in that map

- El Harrach Centre - Aéroport is UC (instead of future extension)
- After Ain Naadja2 there is another part in UC (Ain Naadja2 - Berraki)
- The station "Emir Abdelkader" is called officialy "Ali Boumendjel"


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Urban transport: the idea of ​​an elevated railway in Algiers in the study (Minister)








Quote:
ALGIERS Transport Minister Boudjemai Talai said Monday that the idea of ​​an elevated railway project less expensive than a traditional metro for the city of Algiers, was '' currently under consideration. ''

The minister said the channel that Radio 1 '' for Algiers, we will make a skytrain between Hai El Badr and Chevalley '', adding that '' the idea of ​​this project is maturing. ''

According to the minister, the benefits of this project, still in the pipeline of the company Cosider, is that this skytrain '' will be completed in a shorter time than conventional subway and cheaper too. ''

'' We study the feasibility of this line, and it will be possible to do the same for neighborhoods such as Ain Benian, Ben Aknoun ... '' he

explained, before noting that '' it is an experience we will do because many large cities in the world have a skytrain. ''

The city of "Algiers with metro, tram, bus, but this is a city that attracts between 7 and 8 million people, it concentrates universities .... ' "further noted Mr. Talai.

The proposal for a skytrain was made one year ago to the former Minister of Transport Amar Ghoul executives Cosider, will be recalled.

In case the project would emerge, Cosider account to associate with French companies Alstom and specialist VSL structures.

The proposal is presented as "a turnkey solution that includes rolling stock, track, signaling, power supply, civil infrastructure, stations and the maintenance depot."

The first line of this project could be completed in three and a half years of work and should be served from the halt Workshops, Kouba, Nice View, Garidi, Sources Said Hamdine, Hydra, Cité Malki, Ben Aknoun, Ain allah then Chevalley.
APS


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

EXTENSION HAI EL BADR -ain Naâdja
VIADUC


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Bachdjarah tennis Station on Haï El Badr - El Harrach Downtown Extension. 



tardiz67 said:


> *La station Bachdjarah tennis parmi les meilleures stations réalisées dans l'extension B Haï El Badr - El Harrach.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mouadh25 (Oct 16, 2013)

what about the jonction with the RER railway in El Harach Gare station.. any pics ?


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

mouadh25 said:


> what about the jonction with the RER railway in El Harach Gare station.. *any pics ?*


Unfortunately No, i only have a couple videos explaining how can people change from a RER Trains to the Subway and vice versa without leaving the Station. 











And here's the entrance to the SNTF station in question:


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

best metro in africa


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

EXTENSION HAI EL BADR -AIN NAADJA


STATION HALTE DES ATELIERS 07/10/2015




> FB​


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...slow-algiers-metro-expansion.html?channel=538
> 
> *Budgetary issues slow Algiers metro expansion*
> Monday, October 26, 2015
> ...


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

*station mètro el harrach gare (Algiers)*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...emens-wins-more-algerian-signalling-work.html
> 
> *Siemens wins more Algerian signalling work*
> 09 Dec 2015
> ...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


^^

Must be posted here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1296953&highlight=algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Harrach Centre - Houari Boumediene International Airport line*



> _Smail Yefsah station_


*Aïn Naadja - Baraki line*



> _Urban park and Mohamed Belarbi stations_ (renders)
> 
> 
> 
> _Mohamed Boudiaf station_


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../alger-metro-extension-contracts-awarded.html
> 
> *Alger metro extension contracts awarded*
> 21 Jan 2016
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Algiers is constructing its metro system at a satisfactory pace. After some years before opening the entire route, at last the south-eastern extension towards El Harrach has opened. Originally it was a part of Line 2, but now it became an extension of line 1. This new extension is again underground, i.e due to avoiding complex underground (future junction) in Hai-el Badr, that station is on surface, but after that, route dives again underground. So Hai-el Badr is the only surface station. 

The south-western branch line (originally was not a branch, but was actual line 1) towards Ain Naadja will be mostly underground, except Ateliers. The northern extension towards Place Des Martes will also be underground. Both these extensions will be opned in 2017, is it?

In future, the line will be extended towards north-west up to Oued Koreich, and also towards east up-to Airport. Could anyone tell me about the completion of those two extensions?

Which station is the busiest among the entire network - Les Fusiless or El Harrach Gare?


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Algiers is constructing its metro system at a satisfactory pace. After some years before opening the entire route, at last the south-eastern extension towards El Harrach has opened. Originally it was a part of Line 2, but now it became an extension of line 1. This new extension is again underground, i.e due to avoiding complex underground (future junction) in Hai-el Badr, that station is on surface, but after that, route dives again underground. So Hai-el Badr is the only surface station.
> 
> The south-western branch line (originally was not a branch, but was actual line 1) towards Ain Naadja will be mostly underground, except Ateliers. The northern extension towards Place Des Martes will also be underground. Both these extensions will be opned in 2017, is it?
> 
> ...



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3315 
You are welcome


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Harrach downtown - Houari Boumediene International airport*



> _Oued Smar station_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aïn Naadja - Baraki*



> _Mohamed Boudiaf station_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chkil (May 25, 2013)

source : espanoldz 



























source:  tardiz67


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *Aïn Naadja - Baraki*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785804&page=7


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *Tafourah - Martyr's square*
> 
> _AB Museum Station_


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=219


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Station renders on El Harrach downtown - Algiers International Airport line.



> *Hassan Badi station*
> 
> 
> *University station*
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785803&page=15


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

National Bank of Algeria signed the deal to introduce credit card payment system on public transport:
http://elwatan.com/actualite/les-ti...-par-carte-bancaire-21-01-2017-337578_109.php


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

20170106_152810 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr

20170106_153912 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr

20170108_142439 by Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Haï El Badr - Aïn Naadja extension line
*


> Les Haltes station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=224


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tafourah - Martyr's square extension line*



> Ali Boumendjel station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=224


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Place des Martyrs museum-station*

The extension will be inaugurated soon.































































































































And the other part of the station, the museum itself.









































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=253


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mohamed Boudiaf Station*

Aïn Naadja - Baraki line



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785804&page=11


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *Minister of Transports : Extension of 54 km of Algiers metro lines by 2030*
> 
> *Algeria-The network of metro lines in Algiers will know, by 2030, an extension of 54 km and will include 55 new stations, said Tuesday in Algiers the Minister of Public Works and Transport, Abdelghani Zaalane.*
> 
> ...


https://www.alg24.net/zaalane-exten...-lhorizon-2030/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Jardin d'essais station


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111104881706981816347/photos

Haï El Badr station





https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/109822148804361708727/photos


----------



## Geek-Dz (Dec 13, 2015)

*Algiers Metro - New lines and extensions Inaugurated Yesterday:
*


*1 Martyrs square "Casbah" Station:
*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...434220.-2207520000.1523353506.&type=3&theater

IMG_20180319_102626 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180318_172733 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


























*2 Aïn Naadja Station:
*

















https://www.facebook.com/Ain-Naadja-city-332331047250708/



























https://www.facebook.com/elbiar16alger/










algiers-map 
http://www.urbanrail.net/af/alg/algiers.htm


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking great! How many passengers does the system transport now and how well does the metro serve the city?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*newly opened Ain Naâdja station*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_005.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_006.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_007.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_003.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_004.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_008.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_001.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Photo_ain_naadja_metro_11042018_002.jpg


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

New map:
-Red : U-C
-Blue: In Use


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

mopc said:


> Looking great! How many passengers does the system transport now and how well does the metro serve the city?


29 000 000 for 2016
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Métro_d'Alger#Fréquentation

More than 100 000 000 since the opening (between 2011 and 2017). ^^
https://www.algerie-eco.com/2016/10...de-voyageurs-seront-enregistres-fevrier-2017/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

abdeka said:


> New map:
> -Red : U-C
> -Blue: In Use


This map suggests Ali Boumendjel station is not open, but according to wikipedia, it opened earlier this week along with the rest of the northern extension (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali_Boumendjel_Metro_Station) - this is cited to an Algeria Press Service article.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This map suggests Ali Boumendjel station is not open, but according to wikipedia, it opened earlier this week along with the rest of the northern extension (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali_Boumendjel_Metro_Station) - this is cited to an Algeria Press Service article.


The station is not opened yet. The APS article describes the characteristics of the line (stations, length...).


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mohamed Boudiaf station (Aïn Naadja Baraki section)









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=300


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

International Airport station (El Harrach centre - Airport section)










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=305


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Works are underway to finish the remaining 300 m tunnel from Place des Martyrs to Bab El Oued. ^^










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=306


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Place des Martyrs station











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=307


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

El Harrach Centre station













http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=307


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

During construction of Place des Martyrs station there have been significant archaeological findings. It has then been decided to build a museum inside the station and accessible from it, that will display artefacts. Visitors can take a look into two millennia of Algiers' history. https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/s...mmutes-back-in-time-with-metro-station-museum

Is that museum open already? Can someone post photos please?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

micro said:


> During construction of Place des Martyrs station there have been significant archaeological findings. It has then been decided to build a museum inside the station and accessible from it, that will display artefacts. Visitors can take a look into two millennia of Algiers' history. https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/s...mmutes-back-in-time-with-metro-station-museum
> 
> Is that museum open already? Can someone post photos please?


You can see some archeological discoveries outside of the station. ^^





































And there is a little expo inside.










The museum is not ready yet. I think works there will take years because of the huge archaeological work. ^^


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Great, thanks for the information.


----------



## Moh Emcee (Apr 24, 2017)

Delete


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers received yesterday the first of a new batch of 12 metro vehicles from CAF Spain.



















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=310















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCXWBvVXCic


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Airport line

Late July update*










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1404272&page=93


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Great news !

The government will allocate a 1.5 billion USD budget for the metro extension and new lines including the Bab El Oued and Chevalley extensions.

Works will begin soon (maybe next month).

https://algeriepart.com/2018/08/03/...s-debloques-financer-lextension-metro-dalger/


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Map?


----------



## Moh Emcee (Apr 24, 2017)

Arnorian said:


> Map?


Lot 1 & Lot 2 are under construction
Lot 3 not yet








http://www.metroalger-dz.com/fr/activites.php?idAC=7&EMA=MTR


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ali Boumendjel station

06/2018











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=311


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Inauguration yesterday of "Les Ateliers" overground station on the Haï El Badr - Aïn Naadja extension.



















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=311


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

How many overground stations do they plan on having?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> How many overground stations do they plan on having?


I think the only 2 overground stations that are under construction are the "Aïn Naadja Gare" station ...










... and the "Parc urbain" station ...










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137225769&postcount=151

The 2 are on the Aïn Naadja - Baraki extension.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Airport station update









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1404272&page=100


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Sans titre by Yves Jalabert, sur Flickr

en attendant le métro by Yves Jalabert, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The 3 access of the new Ali Boumendjel station*

Mosque access (Abane Ramdane street)





Larbi Ben M'hidi street access



La Lyre Covered Market access












https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=315


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The new station named "Gué de Constantine" on the Haï El Badr - Aïn Naadja extension







https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=315


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

"Les Ateliers" overground station. New street access.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=315


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Bab Ezzouar Business District station on the El Harrach - International Airport extension.



















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=314


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

abdeka said:


> ... and the "Parc urbain" station ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


September update. ^^









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=313


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The Ali Boumendjel station is getting ready.













https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153834948#post153834948


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Inauguration today of "Ali Boumendjel" and "Gué de Constantine" (Kouba) stations.*



































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=316


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ali Boumendjel station*



























https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645809&page=316


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Airport station update*



















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=154535252#post154535252


----------

